# Teacher gets 90 days in jail for sex with student on his 16th birthday



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

These teachers are always married. Can't imagine what the husband and his family are going through, having to deal with all of this cuz he married a bitch :kobe7


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Props to the 16 year old student for getting it in on his teacher. *_:benson :kd3 :curry


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I'm sure that kid will be traumatized for the rest of his life as he tells his buddies that cool story about that time he banged his teacher. And those memories of plowing her will surely haunt his dreams forever. 

That poor victim. Fuck that teacher for ruining his life forever with awesome sex and making him super confident about his ability to get girls. Bitch


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

I hope this same treatment befalls the next male teacher who takes a special young girl to pound town.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

My question is...why does it always seem to be the hot teachers doing this?

Seriously, look at this:











Here's Emily Lofing...


Then we have...











Erin Elizabeth McAuliffe...










Lindsey Jarvis...










Haeli Wey...










Alexandria Vera...










Megan Mahoney...


















Mary Beth Haglin (who, after getting fired for letting a student plow her apparently hundreds of times, is now stripping)










Sarah Jones (a former Cincinnati Bengals cheerleader and is now married to the student she was having sex with when he was in high school and she was 27)










Carrie McCandless...










Ashley Zehnder...










Michelle Gihrelli...










Michelle Preston...










Kayla Mooney...



Like what the hell is this? Like is the allure of some 15 or 16 year old meat that powerful?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Because nobody wants to bang the ugly teachers:lol

Lucky bastards, there's a few teachers when I was in high school I was hot for


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Where were these teachers when I was in High School (((


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Where were these teachers when I was at school!?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

I think I'm going to have to rep KO Bossy for posting those hot pics


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> I hope this same treatment befalls the next male teacher who takes a special young girl to pound town.


He would need plan it for her birthday like this one. :lol


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Arkham258 said:


> I think I'm going to have to rep KO Bossy for posting those hot pics


I wanted to rep you and Bossy but I've repped you guys too much.

Nice to see people have a nice laugh about this, and not be throwing a fit.

:fuckyeah


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

What type of BS is this?


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Where were these teachers when I was at school!?


the internal question


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm unsure why these married attractive women find these young guys worth jail time.

I've seen a few of the teens they banged and most of them aren't even good looking in the least which makes it even more weird.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Miss Sally said:


> I'm unsure why these married attractive women find these young guys worth jail time.
> 
> I've seen a few of the teens they banged and most of them aren't even good looking in the least which makes it even more weird.


Maybe they ain't getting enough at home and they have an entire collection to pick from in high school. Or maybe they're just kinky.

Outside of a few substitutes, I sure as hell didn't have teachers that hot.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

It seems like only Nebraska has the misdemeanor charge of debauching a minor, for someone aged between 16-17.


----------



## Spike_BigBad96 (Jul 9, 2017)

KO Bossy said:


> My question is...why does it always seem to be the hot teachers doing this?
> 
> Seriously, look at this:
> 
> ...


some of those though were ugly.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So some random bitch who is in a position of power over a dude who is legally not allowed to consent to sex committing statutory rape is cause for celebration, right? :lmao

Fuck off, bitch deserves a longer sentence. 

Oh, and by the way normalizing and congratulating this shit is just a surefire way to make it harder for male OR female victims of female abusers to come forward. Knock it off.



TD Stinger said:


> Maybe they ain't getting enough at home and they have an entire collection to pick from in high school. Or maybe they're just kinky.
> 
> Outside of a few substitutes, I sure as hell didn't have teachers that hot.


They're ephebophiles who are obsessed with taking advantage of an individual they have power over that cannot legally consent.

It's not about 'getting some', it's about unhealthy attraction to underage boys and abuse of their power.

Shit is creepy and fucking gross, just like a hot adult male skivvying on a 16 year old girl who works for him at a McDonald's or some shit.



Miss Sally said:


> I'm unsure why these married attractive women find these young guys worth jail time.
> 
> I've seen a few of the teens they banged and most of them aren't even good looking in the least which makes it even more weird.


It's because they're predators. It's not about what the boy looks like, it's about taking advantage of someone who they have power over. Legitimately, there have been cases where years later men bring up being taken advantage of because something like being flunked for a class was threatened. They're manipulators and abusers and there's a reason why even at 18 students aren't allowed to have relationships with teachers, there's a complete imbalance of power and a clear set up for non-consensual acts and abusiveness.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Arkham258 said:


> Because nobody wants to bang the ugly teachers:lol
> 
> Lucky bastards, there's a few teachers when I was in high school I was hot for


I'm pretty sure any schoolboy would have banged anything above a 2/10 given the chance.

There was a story about a guy who had two on tap, he dobbed himself in by telling his mates. He had video footage and everything, these two were smoking hot. And he lost it all because of his gloating. 

Sad.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

She should lose her job as obviously having sex with students is crazy, but a jail sentence like that is too much, especially for that case in Florida a while back when a teacher got 20 years for this I believe? That's kinda fucked up, it's not like the boys were 10.




KO Bossy said:


> My question is...why does it always seem to be the hot teachers doing this?
> 
> Seriously, look at this:
> 
> ...


This is what teaching in America is like? Where I'm from I always thought the idea of teachers and pupils having a thing for each other was disgusting and still do but teaching in America may be a different scenario.....


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

She should definitely be fired. But if the age of consent is 16, why is she going to jail?


----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

Sol Katti said:


> She should definitely be fired. But if the age of consent is 16, why is she going to jail?


That is what I was thinking? Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Sol Katti said:


> She should definitely be fired. But if the age of consent is 16, why is she going to jail?


If she had sex with him on the day when he came of age, this means they were planning to have sex when he was still a minor and that's technically grooming. It didn't just spontaneously happen on his birthday obviously. 

Punishment should be greater.


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Why don't I have teachers like them in my school :mj2


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Because banging a hot teacher is something no schoolboy would ever want to do without coercion..


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

If the roles were reversed and it were a male teacher, would have he gotten off as lightly? I somehow doubt it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

krtgolfing said:


> That is what I was thinking? Maybe I am missing something.





Sol Katti said:


> She should definitely be fired. But if the age of consent is 16, why is she going to jail?





> 2006 Nebraska Revised Statutes - § 28-805 — Debauching a minor; penalty.
> 
> Section 28-805
> Debauching a minor; penalty.
> ...


guess its number 3?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Gainn said:


> Because banging a hot teacher is something no schoolboy would ever want to do without coercion..


Depends on whether we accept that kids a certain age are able to give informed consent or not.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

lucky cunt :homer


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Iconoclast said:


> Depends on whether we accept that kids a certain age are able to give informed consent or not.


The legal age is 16 here as well, so it's something we're used to. Attitudes may be different in places with higher age limits. :shrug


Obviously if the teacher is the one planning the entertainment then that is an issue..

But..
Getting to bang the hot ones would certainly have a positive effect on attendance.. :quite


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Regardless of age of consent that doesn't much matter. 

Age of consent could be 8 and she'd still be in the wrong.

She was a Teacher and she was in a position of power, if the boundaries of professionalism means nothing then the entire system is fucked.

This sort of thing proves that pedos aren't just creepy guys driving in vans or creepy uncles. 

I mean how hard is it not to fuck your students? I just don't think the Laws and how to weed these people out have caught up to the times. People are still only thinking that the P.E coach sporting a hardon during the girl's matches is the only place that these type of people exist.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Iconoclast said:


> If she had sex with him on the day when he came of age, this means they were planning to have sex when he was still a minor and that's technically grooming. It didn't just spontaneously happen on his birthday obviously.
> 
> Punishment should be greater.


That doesn't make sense. Either 16 is the age of consent or it isn't. You can't have laws be so ambiguous. Especially when breaking them has a massive impact on a person's life. If the law says 16 is the age of consent, she should have suffered no repercussions whatsoever(other than being fired). 

So if someone sleeps with someone who is 18 in a state where that's the age of consent, but it's only a month after that person turned 18 is that illegal too? Is it illegal to have sex with them on a Wednesday? Or on a day when it's raining? Because that age of consent only applies under certain conditions? Do you see how stupid this is?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Destino said:


> Where were these teachers when I was in High School (((


 That's what I'm saying.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Miss Sally said:


> I'm unsure why these married attractive women find these young guys worth jail time.
> 
> I've seen a few of the teens they banged and most of them aren't even good looking in the least which makes it even more weird.


Dat teenage stamina. :abed


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Always the mom that goes to the cops. Dad never says shit.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

2 Ton 21 said:


> Always the mom that goes to the cops. Dad never says shit.


:lol

If I were the father I would of brought the kid a six pack of beer and some cigars. "Son, you're a man now, I am proud of you."


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


> That doesn't make sense. Either 16 is the age of consent or it isn't. You can't have laws be so ambiguous.


Why not? 

Aren't we a society intelligent enough to determine individual punishments for unique circumstances. That is the whole point of the law to judge unique situations and ascertain punishments unique to the crime. 

The law depends on universality of certain edicts in addition to established precedent as well as establishing precedent for this very reason that we're intelligent enough to pass good judgement more often than not.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

KO Bossy said:


> My question is...why does it always seem to be the hot teachers doing this?
> 
> Seriously, look at this:
> 
> ...




Oh lord...........


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

L-DOPA said:


> If the roles were reversed and it were a male teacher, would have he gotten off as lightly? I somehow doubt it.


And if it were a guy there'd also be a few people in here saying they hate cheaters and the guy is scum. Seriously, why are all these teachers married and just decide to fuck some kids. Having your wife cheat on you is embarrassing enough but to do it with a kid who can't even buy her a drink :eagle


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Iconoclast said:


> Why not?
> 
> Aren't we a society intelligent enough to determine individual punishments for unique circumstances. That is the whole point of the law to judge unique situations and ascertain punishments unique to the crime.
> 
> The law depends on universality of certain edicts in addition to established precedent as well as establishing precedent for this very reason that we're intelligent enough to pass good judgement more often than not.


We're just talking about people having sex. The law doesn't need to be that complicated for something so simple. Either something is the age of consent or it isn't. If I was the judge I wouldn't even waste time on this. How old was he? 16? Okay, open and shut case. She did nothing wrong other than violate her school's rules. Next case please, let's keep it moving people, I need to get home and watch Lucha Underground

Seriously, why do people overcomplicate simple things?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


> We're just talking about people having sex. The law doesn't need to be that complicated for something so simple. Either something is the age of consent or it isn't. If I was the judge I wouldn't even waste time on this. How old was he? 16? Okay, open and shut case. She did nothing wrong other than violate her school's rules. Next case please, let's keep it moving people, I need to get home and watch Lucha Underground
> 
> Seriously, why do people overcomplicate simple things?


Because we're capable of complex thinking...


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

So the legal age for debauchery is 17 while the legal age for sex is 16. What am I missing here? Granted, the punishment for the former would be far less severe, but it seems like a direct contradiction that needs to be spelled out more clearly. The one that says 17 seems to be in place to nullify the one that says 16 whenever it's convenient by creating a technicality. 

Personally, I would still like to see specific age gap laws that still apply all the way up until 18, but that's not what the law says here. It says that a 16 year old can legally fuck whomever they choose. Count me in with those that feel that she should have lost her job for breaking school policy and not faced no legal charges.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Flair Flop said:


> So the legal age for debauchery is 17 while the legal age for sex is 16. What am I missing here? Granted, the punishment for the former would be far less severe, but it seems like a direct contradiction that needs to be spelled out more clearly. The one that says 17 seems to be in place to nullify the one that says 16 whenever it's convenient by creating a technicality.
> 
> Personally, I would still like to see specific age gap laws that still apply all the way up until 18, but that's not what the law says here. It says that a 16 year old can legally fuck whomever they choose. Count me in with those that feel that she should have lost her job for breaking school policy and not faced no legal charges.


The problem is she's a teacher that fucked a student, she was in a position of authority and abused that position. How do you guys honestly not understand this? It's not that hard.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Iconoclast said:


> Because we're capable of complex thinking...


For things that don't actually require complex thinking...


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

LONZO said:


> The problem is she's a teacher that fucked a student, she was in a position of authority and abused that position. How do you guys honestly not understand this? It's not that hard.


That only should have gotten her fired. That's where her punishments should have ended. 

It's a pretty black and white situation that people are making overly complicated


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Arkham258 said:


> That only should have gotten her fired. That's where her punishments should have ended.
> 
> It's a pretty black and white situation that people are making overly complicated


No, that's abusing your position of authority to sleep with a minor. It doesn't matter if the age of consent is 16 if you have authority over someone and sleep with them then it's a larger crime.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

LONZO said:


> No, that's abusing your position of authority to sleep with a minor. It doesn't matter if the age of consent is 16 if you have authority over someone and sleep with them then it's a larger crime.


I'm talking about the letter of the law, which is that 16 is the age of consent, not your personal moral code, which I honestly don't give a shit about.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


> For things that don't actually require complex thinking...


Except it does because for them to have sex on his birthday they talked about it when he was a minor and planned it and that is grooming considering that she as an adult has power over him. 

You guys are stuck on the age. This didn't happen spontaneously. It was pre-planned and we don't like adults who groom minors to have sex with them. She planned to have sex with a minor while he was still a minor and had sex with him on the day he came of age... And that doesn't come across to you as criminal behavior. 

This isn't that complex.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Arkham258 said:


> I'm talking about the letter of the law, which is that 16 is the age of consent, not your personal moral code, which I honestly don't give a shit about.


Right, except what I'm talking about is also considered in the law, not just my personal moral code, hence why she got jail time.

If it was a male he would've gotten even more.

Pretty sure @FITZ went over this once in one of these threads.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

She's definitely in the wrong but seeing as the age of consent is 16 this kids hardly going to be traumatized


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

Went thru school system back in 90's doesn't seem all that long ago but there simply weren't any hot female teacher's like this at all. Odd semi-attractive student teacher but that was it. Most were old middle-aged women. 



KO Bossy said:


> Alexandria Vera


I recall student's parents actually endorsed her relationship with their son. His parents allowed him to sleep over at her apartment. She also would sometimes have five teenage boys over at her house at one time. 



> Megan Mahoney...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy. How old is the student now? He's true legend. 



> Like what the hell is this? Like is the allure of some 15 or 16 year old meat that powerful?


My first thought was they're lonely and couldn't find anyone their own age. But most of them are married with children, so it seems more like some kind of fantasy or attraction. Or some of them just love sex.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What the hell is wrong with these women? They're hot, if they want sex, go find men your own age for fuck's sake. Maybe I find it so gross cos I wouldn't ever date a guy younger than me, lol.

But I knew before I even opened the topic that a bunch of dudes would be here going "omg lucky boy". Typical lol.


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> I'm sure that kid will be traumatized for the rest of his life as he tells his buddies that cool story about that time he banged his teacher. And those memories of plowing her will surely haunt his dreams forever.
> 
> That poor victim. Fuck that teacher for ruining his life forever with awesome sex and making him super confident about his ability to get girls. Bitch


LOL I hate how the MEDIA always thinks the 16 year old is the victim in all this


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Mindy_Macready said:


> LOL I hate how the MEDIA always thinks the 16 year old is the victim in all this


Because he fucking is? :mj4 It's fucking illegal for a teacher to have sex with a student, even is a student is 18, because of the power positions at play. The fact any adult in power is incapable of controlling themselves around teens or children is disgraceful and a complete violation of their promise as an educator. Not to mention it can completely fuck up their sense of authority or cause trauma later in life depending on all the details. And for every stupid 'high five' or 'congratulations' messages people put online, another 10 young men are afraid to come forward about their abuse because a 'hot' person did it and they were supposed to like it, even if they explicitly didn't give consent. And if they actually do come forward they're somehow gay or a pussy for doing it. That's completely fucked logic, but you're helping to perpetuate it. Oh, and this time it was a 16 year old, but her job would have given her access to 14 and 15 year olds, too. 

Professors also aren't allowed to sleep with their fucking students, it's a complete lack of power balance and is a slippery slope to non-consensual acts and punishment or preferential treatment in the academic setting.

The fact y'all fall to understand this shit legitimately blows my mind because it's such a level of dense that I would be horrified to ever have some of y'all around teens.

"Officer, I swear, yeah, she was 16 and I'm her manager, but I'm hot!!!" Based on the terrible logic y'all have, this kind of defense is acceptable. It's disgusting.

ut



Iconoclast said:


> Except it does because for them to have sex on his birthday they talked about it when he was a minor and planned it and that is grooming considering that she as an adult has power over him.
> 
> You guys are stuck on the age. This didn't happen spontaneously. It was pre-planned and we don't like adults who groom minors to have sex with them. She planned to have sex with a minor while he was still a minor and had sex with him on the day he came of age... And that doesn't come across to you as criminal behavior.
> 
> This isn't that complex.


Reap hitting everyone with the facts. And the fact they did that on his birthday :lmao Definitely a case of grooming. If he's 16 it means he's probably been in high school since 14, so this woman starting off diddling him when he was barely out of 8th grade.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

JT said:


> Reap hitting everyone with the facts. And the fact they did that on his birthday :lmao Definitely a case of grooming. If he's 16 it means he's probably been in high school since 14, so this woman starting off diddling him when he was barely out of 8th grade.


Even IF the kid brought up the conversation about having sex on his birthday and the fact that she went along with it still makes her the criminal because she's the one who encouraged it and didn't put a stop to it while he was still a minor. 

People here have this weird assumption that this was some random act of love that turned into a one night stand on the kid's birthday. What the fuck was the kid and his teacher doing together on the kid's birthday in the first place? The amount of planning that went into this. She had to lie to her family and husband, the kid had to lie to his parents, they had to meet somewhere neutral and fuck ... The teacher had to have made some suggestions, the kid had to come up with some stuff --- and that all happened when he was underage --- legally. 

I mean, there's a reason why teens have more sex on prom night than any other night and it's because they have easy access to each other and get rooms and make full fledged plans to do so. I'm not surprised that a bunch of grown ass men are living vicariously through a minor because they probably had fantasies when they were kids, but luckily didn't have adults that groomed them. Probably don't know that in most cases it takes actual planning to be able to have sex with someone. It doesn't happen magically just by showing up like it does in porn.

And apparently, that is exactly what the charge is:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Iconoclast said:


> Even IF the kid brought up the conversation about having sex on his birthday and the fact that she went along with it still makes her the criminal because she's the one who encouraged it and didn't put a stop to it while he was still a minor.
> 
> People here have this weird assumption that this was some random act of love that turned into a one night stand on the kid's birthday. What the fuck was the kid and his teacher doing together on the kid's birthday in the first place? The amount of planning that went into this. She had to lie to her family and husband, the kid had to lie to his parents, they had to meet somewhere neutral and fuck ... The teacher had to have made some suggestions, the kid had to come up with some stuff --- and that all happened when he was underage --- legally.
> 
> ...


Exact-fucking-ly.

There was obvious coercion and discussion prior to him being of legal age and that's even neglecting the sheer fact she is a goddamn teacher.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

Iconoclast said:


> If she had sex with him on the day when he came of age, this means they were planning to have sex when he was still a minor and that's technically grooming. It didn't just spontaneously happen on his birthday obviously.
> 
> Punishment should be greater.


Agreed, but if we're being honest it's not like the guy magically gets wisdom and and a sense of maturity on the day of his 16th birthday out of thin air...

I'm not saying it was (morally) right, but if they never slept with each other before he actually did legally turn 16 in the eyes of the law then technically it's not a crime? Planning on trying to steal someone's wallet and actually doing it aren't the same thing?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Simply...amazing said:


> Agreed, but if we're being honest it's not like the guy magically gets wisdom and and a sense of maturity on the day of his 16th birthday out of thin air...
> 
> I'm not saying it was (morally) right, but if they never slept with each other before he actually did legally turn 16 in the eyes of the law then technically it's not a crime? Planning on trying to steal someone's wallet and actually doing it aren't the same thing?


Planning to have sex while someone is still a minor and having sex on the day he's not is the kind of complex unique situation that we should stamp out and that's probably why the punishment is much lower than it should be. It's a blatant skirting of the law that exists to protect minors where they can give informed consent ... I don't think that a 14-15 year old is ever capable of giving informed consent .. I even think that 16 year olds are not capable. For me the states where the age is set at 18 is the right age. However, every single state considers a kid younger than 16 incapable of giving informed consent and the consent to have sex happened before he turned 16. I see that as criminal behavior --- while some will argue that it's just unethical - but they would be wrong.

In some cases we do punish conspiracy to commit crime or acts of terror. This is why I'm for complex laws and a broader interpretation of existing law in order to advance it to unique situations as opposed to restricting ourselves within self-created limits where individuals use those limits to take advantage in a specific case like this.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Miss Sally said:


> I'm unsure why these married attractive women find these young guys worth jail time.
> 
> I've seen a few of the teens they banged and most of them aren't even good looking in the least which makes it even more weird.


Let's be honest, they know there's no real jail time for them. There was that NFL cheerleader who got sentenced for every other weekend for less than 2 years on work release . What are the odds a man would get at least 10 years?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

lol at 24 hrs away from a felony, like she just decided to fuck him now he's 16

Don't care if it's "what a guy for shagging his teacher", this is messed up :lol


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

LOL at the people that ask why teachers have sex with their teenage students? For total complete ,power and control. Same reason why Linda Hogan dates men younger than her children.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:lewa


----------



## Apex Predator (Apr 9, 2013)

She got off easy compared to other teachers who got years.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

L-DOPA said:


> If the roles were reversed and it were a male teacher, would have he gotten off as lightly? I somehow doubt it.


No, and instead of everyone on here commending the boy for "hitting that", we would get bunch of hate messages calling the teacher a pedo.

Though I have to say, if I was in that 16 year old's position, I wouldnt really complain of this crime. As fucked up as it sounds......


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

This is happening more and more as time passes by. Unless it still did happen, but it was kept a secret I wonder what is with women trying to do this. Is it because they want to add spice in their sex life? Is it the little guy shows interest to the girl and they like it? Is it a fantasy the teachers had? Maybe their love life kind of sucks? Maybe their is some type of flirting that the girls get that jittery feeling.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

I think maybe its time for every state to lower the age of consent to 16 or make it a federal law thereby forcing all states to comple


----------

